# Burning and stinging in clitoris and urethra after birth



## funkybumpkin (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I gave birth a month ago and had a forceps delivery that involved an episiotomy and catheter. For the last three weeks, I have noticed a dull burning/stinging sensation around my clitoris area (could also be the urethra, can't tell). At times, I have sharp needle like sensations as well. The burning/stinging is almost always there no matter if I'm standing, sitting, or lying down. I've tried vagisil and linocaine cream (topical anesthetic) and they both just make things burn more.

I've seen my midwives and OB/GYN. They say that everything looks really good and is healing well. I've done swabs and urine tests and everything comes back negative. They can't figure out what's going on with me. I personally think it might have been the catheter, but who knows. They say that it's not a normal complaint. That has me worried. I can deal with this if I know it's temporary and will eventually heal, but I'm not sure I can if this is permanent.

I know it's only been a month, so I should be patient, but just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and whether or not it went away. Also, a timeframe and coping strategies would also be greatly appreciated.

I want to just enjoy my beautiful new son and not have to worry about this anymore. Thanks so much.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow! You are the first one I've ever seen who has said this, besides myself! I had a catheter with my first birth, and yes, I went through this! It did eventually heal. It took about 6 months before it didn't really feel irritated, and then about 1.5 years before it really felt back to normal. It definitely seemed to be more in my clitoral area as well. I truly think it was the catheter in my case, because I didn't have one with either of my other births and I never experienced that problem.


----------



## funkybumpkin (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for answering. I'm glad to hear it's not.permanent. Could u exercise? Did you notice things that either made it better or worse? If so, can you share? thanks so much. I'm trying to ignore the irritation but it's so hard at times!


----------



## PittyPat (Nov 18, 2012)

You probably have vulvadynia. There are no cures as of yet but you can log on to the www.nva.org for help in learning to cope and finding support. Learning to relax, taking deep breaths no matter how long it takes to relax, try it. Mine started overnight and it has not improved and I've had every test possible. I belong to a support group out of the UK on FB. It is the best support group I have found. Coconut oil is soothing and there is one brand that does not have to be refrigerated. Some of the other oils are more harmful than helpful. Lots of women recommend using only water to cleanse yourself and my doctor recommended using dove soap on the body. Sitz baths are soothing. Don't wear jeans or tight underwear. Wedge pillows help when the pain is extremely bad or pressure is below. Hope this helps.


----------

